# Chain setup



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Im looking for some ideas for a good chain setup. I know about the axle in the ground with a logging chain, but is there anything else I could use? My new dog is going to be kept outside most of the time. He is on a runner right now, but I dont trust it. He is pretty strong. What kind of pole could I used combined with some strong swivels and , or o rings combined with the chain to make a strong chain setup that he wont get tangled up on? Thanks in advance


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have always used cable runs and been very succesful with them. My mentor had 23 dogs ALL on cable runs and no accidents. If you use the right materials its a very good system. I will see if I can find some pictures for you.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

some threads you might like , this topic has had numerous threads started may be able to get some answers here 
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/33563-chain-spot-vs-cable-run.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/5225-runner-tie-outs.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/20184-new-set-up-right.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/19442-pics-old-fort-kennels.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/14077-chains.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/9280-tether-chain-equipment-please-help.html
some of these links have pictures of the set ups and other links to other threads I didnt post. hope something is helpfull


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Noticethe brindle dog in the 3rd and last picture, this dog stayed inside and the chain was a day thing. IT WAS NOT PERMANENT, just when we would let her out for an hour or so, if you notice its just a gator clip, which we eventually did switch out. I DO NOT recommend this for a permanent situation, we use ALL pullies on permanent runs and temporary ones now!!


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks yall. Ill check into those links. Sadie has also set me up with some info


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Well now I cant decide lol I love the runners ofk uses. Was Eddie Falins yard like that also? Im thinking since Im moving soon I will go with a runner, just scared


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Pics 4,5 are Eddies yard!


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Thought it looked familiar lol


----------

